# Lost: titanium spork, San Juan River, July



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Death to the Spork LOL... 

I will give the manufacturer props for including a can opener and wrenches..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Death to the Spork LOL...


I like the newer sporks I've seen with a spoon on one end of the handle and a real fork on the other.

I've hated sporks since using them at KFC as a kid. Maybe that's why I didn't like coleslaw for 30 years, either?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

MT4Runner said:


> I like the newer sporks I've seen with a spoon on one end of the handle and a real fork on the other.
> 
> I've hated sporks since using them at KFC as a kid. Maybe that's why I didn't like coleslaw for 30 years, either?


You didn't like KFC coleslaw for 30 years? I feel so bad for you!

I have one of these that I like, that what you're referring to?









Morsel Spork


The most useful utensil ever created.




morselspork.com


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

If you launched from Clay Hills and took out at Mexican Hat you had a bad plan from the git go...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

theusualsuspect said:


> I have one of these that I like, that what you're referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Real spoon and real fork!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

yakadaisical said:


> (OK, before you start laughing, look at the picture. This is the spork to end all sporks. And it's got sentimental value--gift to my wife, not replaceable since the maker has gone out of business.)
> 
> We launched from Clay Hills 7/5/2020 and took out at Mexican hat. I'll gladly pay postage if you found it. Thanks for reading!
> View attachment 61785


I hope you find your spork, it's actually pretty neat. Those three odd shaped wrenche holes are for use on a Seva 123 pack stove, for maintenance and operating the stove, if you lose the gas key that comes with the stove, the key has the same wrench design's as your spork


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Owning 2 of the SVEA stoves I'm surprised that didn't dawn on me. The keys on mine are attached by a chain though...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

MNichols, I would not of thought of it eather, if I did not have one sitting on my coffee table, right in front of me for a conversation piece. My memory is not that good anymore. Great little stoves.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

raymo said:


> MNichols, I would not of thought of it eather, if I did not have one sitting on my coffee table, right in front of me for a conversation piece. My memory is not that good anymore. Great little stoves.


I have one that was my father's from the early '70s. It hadn't been used in probably ten years until recently when I put new gas in it. Cranked right up. I bring it on shorter trips to make coffee, partially as a conversation piece, but also because the noise reminds me of camping as a kid.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I personally think that the Svea has not been bested by any other stove, ever.. The jetboil has replaced it on my river trips though, simply as it's fast and easy and I'm getting old...


----------



## yakadaisical (Feb 16, 2015)

B4otter said:


> If you launched from Clay Hills and took out at Mexican Hat you had a bad plan from the git go...


Yes. It was a helluva paddle! Oops...

The 2 hex wrenches on the handle have come in handy. The one in the middle is for an O2 bottle; thankfully I’ve never needed to use it.

And the real bonus is that the longer length made it MRE-capable, as well as a half-decent pot-stirrer. And I’m never gonna see it again...😢


----------



## KayBur (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm wondering, did anyone manage to find the lost little things? I just didn't get anything, although I myself was returning along the route. I'm sorry to lose, but I will continue to live.


----------

